# Motorhome winter covers



## jammiedodger (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm thinking of purchasing a winter cover for my motorhome (Sundance 630L) can anyone recommend a good, but reasonably priced product and where to purchase?

Many thanks,


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Jammiedodger

Sorry just reread your post thick you mean for the complete motorhome, unable to help, did try covering ours along time ago with no success, wind kept getting under it and the cover made marks on the paint.



Best regards
Broom


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We use a fiamma one - its got eyelets and we put soft ropes through it which bits of rag where it would touch the van. Looks like a blinking grey/silver effalump but stops birds, tree sap and lots of leaves our garden/drive suffers from it all.

We got a one that fits a slightly bigger van than ours and its great when first washed and slips over its breathable one never had any probs with any condensation etc inside. 

When ready to use just slip it off and away you go in sparkling van that can then get fly blasted and weathered ha! 

Greenie

PS think Outdoor bits do em! will find a linkie soon


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

I have a Pro-Tec cover for mine. Covers the complete motorhome almost down to the ground.

See http://www.caravancovers.org.uk/caravancovershome.html.

What ever one you buy make sure it is breathable! Pro-Tec have patterns for most vans.

Mark.


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll second the choice of Pro-tec. A soft breathable internal layer and good coverage almost to the ground in my case.

It's a very heavy cover, although I can manage to put this on/off myself but being 6' 1" helps 

Colin


----------



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

*Cover*

Check www.outdoorsrus.co.uk i have just bought a Purpleline cover for my caravan, they do motorhome covers as well. They are at a good price, but i still got another £5 off by phoning up and haggling. The cover is soft and breathable, and next day delivery. Spot on, very happy.

I do have a motorhome, but where i'm going for winter i certainly don't need a cover. yipppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

*Plus*

Plus, if you were a member of the motorcaravanners club and went on their forum, for/sale wanted, there is a Pro-tec cover for sale. The saving would cover the cost of joining the club.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> PS think Outdoor bits do em! will find a linkie soon


Yep here it is Fiamma Cover Top Motorhome Cover


----------



## 117473 (Oct 15, 2008)

Pro-tec is your best buy as they are the leading brand.....100% waterproof and breathable (other manufactures say they are but ive had problems with water penetration before) see there video and site http://www.caravancovers.org.uk/caravancovershome.html

water penertration is the biggest problems on motorhomes as the bodies are built on a wooden frames, you do not always realise it untill its to late, and rectifying it is very costlty, if not ireversible.

I have a brand new protec cover for a Talbot Talisman GL Autosleeper bought in error for my Hymer camp 55 (same chassis cab, but different body) so first 120.00 + p+p (20.00) buys

cheers all!
Simon


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

jammiedodger

*Don't cover it - use it!!!*

Stuart


----------



## BFT (Nov 22, 2009)

*
Has anyone heard of covering the windows with cling film BEFORE
covering the motorhome with the breathable cover? does it work and is it worth while.
I have ordered a soft non scratching breathable one that should be with me soon.*


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

There may be plasticiser chemicals in cling film that will be detrimental to acrylic windows.


I may be wrong but I have read this somewhere in the past.

Dave p


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I've got a Pro-Tec cover on order which will be with me soon. I went for this brand based upon the good reports, here and everywhere else. If one spends several tens of thousands on a van, then why skimp on the cost of a bit of breathable winter protection?? 

Of course there are those that say you don't need a cover anyway. Possibly true, but having weighed everything up for and against, I decided that it was a very good idea - it's all down to personal choice


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I had the Pro-tec cover,"not cheap" for my caravan a few years ago.
It all depends where you store your MH .I stored mine underneath 2 very large trees ,you can guess,i had bird dropping ,tree sap,you name it .
Pulled the cover off ,van lovely and clean,cover was a mess,tried to reuse, the cover was like a board.
It was easier to clean the van than the cover.
Never used it again.

Les


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*covers*

Hi see photos 
to date I have no problems with having a cover on. i have checked the motorhome each week and have found no signs of rubbing,sweating or damage to windows. The cover has been exposed to sun, wind,rain, frost and now snow. like everbody who advocates one, get a good one, mine is Pro Tec.

regards Paul


----------

